# worried about my tree frog



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

I got a giant waxy tree frog today, about 10 hours ago. I brought him home and set up his new home, and he has not moved since I put him in there, I figured he was just cold at first, but he has been in there with a 40w UV light for most of the day. he is basking on a top branch where I placed him. should I move him away from the light? Can I use a heat rock or are they for lizards only? I put crickets in the tank with him but he has not even noticed them. I am getting worried...what should I do if anything at all?


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

because i can see you are obviuosly very worried just thought i would say.. you are unlikely to get a reply till morning as theres never many people on at this time of the night.. so try bumping this up then and your much morelikely to get lots of replies!

jiust check that all your tepretures and set up are as they should be and if so i would leave the little one alone... he propably is just stressed.. many animals wont eat ect after they have just been moved! so try not to worry about him to much.. if your set up is correct he should be fine.. but liek i say there will eb mre people around in the morning to help!

also helpfull hint.. if you can take photos of your set up and list tempretures, details ect that you have it realy helps peopel give you the best advice...


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you so much! I was very worried, just a minut ago he finally jumped off the branch and is now in his water bowl. the temp right now is about 75, because I turned his light off as I was told to do at night. the humidity is about 60%, which I think is a little high for him but I think it will go down once the soil dries out a bit. I will take pics and post them in the morning.....thanks again.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Many new frogs are just scared and take time to settle in. Imagine being moved by a big scary giant into a cage that is different then being starred at. It needs to figure out that you are not going to hurt it, but first you need to give him time to settle in. Only go near him to check temps and humidity, change water in bowl, feed and mist. You should only have to open the doors twice a day. I try to do the maintenance when my frogs are asleep, and feed them once I see they are up and about. If you find that he is much the same today, try covering the tank (without keep peeking through it, leave a small gap you can see through) There are lots of new sounds and sights he has to get used to but it is better to do this slowly.

I cant speak of temps and humidity for waxy frogs as I have never owned or researched them. It is always worth reading as many care sheets you can find, and take an average. 

Hope he is doing okay this morning. !


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

have a look at this, but got to say you really should have studied a bit about them before you got them, theyre not your average frog. Alex m on here is the man to talk to about waxy monkeys
Waxy Monkey care sheet


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

P.bicolor are nocturnal, they won't do anything during the daytime other than sit perched on a branch so what you describe is perfectly normal behaviour, if you want something that's going to jump around the viv all day you bought the wrong species. At least with bicolor they do like to sit out in the open all day so you still get to see them.
I'm assuming it's an adult you have? Your temperature is the low end for this species so you can up it a touch to 26-30C (80-85F) during the day and down to about 22C (72F) at night. I personally would add a heat mat (with stat) to one end to provide some background heat rather than up the wattage of your bulb as it'll allow you to heat at night without the light. Your humidity is about right (40-60%) but just make sure you have lots of air flow.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Try not to fuss over him. I know it can be difficult, but I'm sure he'll be fine. You'll end up just stressing him out loads.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, just give him time to settle in- and *don't* use a heat rock! They can give nasty burns. As said, he will mostly sit around during the day, and liven up in the evening, once he's settled.


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok...first thank all of you how replied. He did exactly what everything I read said he would he perched on the branch all day and at night he was up and about, I know because his bowl and him was a mess this morning :lol2: I think I was just being a worry wart. I am going out in just a few to get a diggital thermometer so I will have a more accurate reading on temp and humdity. I also need to get some foliage. But no I dont need him up and jumping around all day, I was just growing concerned....thats all! 
So thanks again everyone.....
PS he even ate a couple crickets last night....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

luvmytreefrog said:


> Ok...first thank all of you how replied. He did exactly what everything I read said he would he perched on the branch all day and at night he was up and about, I know because his bowl and him was a mess this morning :lol2: I think I was just being a worry wart. I am going out in just a few to get a diggital thermometer so I will have a more accurate reading on temp and humdity. I also need to get some foliage. But no I dont need him up and jumping around all day, I was just growing concerned....thats all!
> So thanks again everyone.....
> PS he even ate a couple crickets last night....
> image


That's great news. Sounds like he's settling in excellently.
May I ask you where you got him from, and how much you paid for him?


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

I got him from a reptile show yesterday, actually I'm not sure if its male or female, I was so excited that I forgot to even ask, but I read that females are larger than males and that males call at night, and it was the biggest one they had and I did not hear any calling last night so I'm starting to think it maybe a female. Anyways I got it for $75.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

luvmytreefrog said:


> I got him from a reptile show yesterday, actually I'm not sure if its male or female, I was so excited that I forgot to even ask, but I read that females are larger than males and that males call at night, and it was the biggest one they had and I did not hear any calling last night so I'm starting to think it maybe a female. Anyways I got it for $75.


Ah, you're American!
You don't tend to find many waxy tree frogs for sale in Britain, and even then... they're freaking expensive.


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes.....
hmmmm wonder why that is...


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

luvmytreefrog said:


> Yes.....
> hmmmm wonder why that is...


Genuine query?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

luvmytreefrog said:


> Yes.....
> hmmmm wonder why that is...


Everything is


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

can either of you tell me how to post larger pics on here....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

luvmytreefrog said:


> can either of you tell me how to post larger pics on here....


upload the picture to photobucket and then right click 'copy URL'
write your comment and click on the yellow button with the mountains and sun, then paste the URL
done


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you!! kinda figured it had something to do with Photobucket....


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmytreefrog said:


> image]image[/URL]


 I can not get this photobucket thing to work....any oher suggestions???


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

PM me the link and I'll stick them up if you can't work it out.

It looks like you haven't cleared the box though, when you click on the yellow box take out the http and make sure the link you use from photobucket is the one that says "direct link"


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmytreefrog said:


> image


 I got it but I dont know why it is so Big....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice frog!


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> Nice frog!


 Thank you!


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok I'm getting worried again....ugh I jus dont know what to do...he was doing really good but now he hasnt ate anything for the past three days....tomorrow will be four.....I actually seen him swat a cricket away, how long should I leave them in there when he isnt eating them? I was going to try the meal worms but I can not find any live ones anywhere this time of the year...have any of you tried the ones in a can? If so do frogs tend to eat them...Dont know what else it could be, I got a night lamp so the temp is fine the humidity is still good, I just dont know what I could be doing wrong......:neutral:
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...thanks in advance!!!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

luvmytreefrog said:


> Ok I'm getting worried again....ugh I jus dont know what to do...he was doing really good but now he hasnt ate anything for the past three days....tomorrow will be four.....I actually seen him swat a cricket away, how long should I leave them in there when he isnt eating them? I was going to try the meal worms but I can not find any live ones anywhere this time of the year...have any of you tried the ones in a can? If so do frogs tend to eat them...Dont know what else it could be, I got a night lamp so the temp is fine the humidity is still good, I just dont know what I could be doing wrong......:neutral:
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...thanks in advance!!!


Alot of frogs take a while to settle in, you have only had it a week so I wouldn't worry. I got some red eyed tree frogs last friday and I haven't even seen them awake yet! Just don't bother it until it becomes more active, putting food in now will just stress it out. Frogs can go around 3-4 weeks without eating before they die so don't panic just yet. One of my red eyes that i got in october took about 3 weeks before it even ate anything. 
You also need to know that frogs eat live food, they have to see it moving around in order for it to trigger a feeding response, so they wont eat stuff out of cans cos it won't be moving : victory:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

if you can see that he's clearly not interested in the food, take it out stright away, i think to settle your frog in is to leave it for a while do the things you really need to do like clean the water & spray the tank but other than that just leave him to settle, it will happen! 

ps hes a great looking frog!


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you guys!! I didn't think they could go that long without food. I did take the crickets out over the weekend, and I got some mealworms and night crawlers, and the con o grasshopers, but nothing yet! I did notice that he is getting skinny tho, and he has small abrasions on two of his hands, while cleaning the tank out I seen them. I think I am going to try and find a vet to take him to in the morning. I think that I got this frog from a seller who just did not take very good care of them, because I have done everything I'm supposed to do. Enless its really just stressed out in which case should I even bother taking him out and getting him even more stressed...just don't know.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

luvmytreefrog said:


> Thank you guys!! I didn't think they could go that long without food. I did take the crickets out over the weekend, and I got some mealworms and night crawlers, and the con o grasshopers, but nothing yet! I did notice that he is getting skinny tho, and he has small abrasions on two of his hands, while cleaning the tank out I seen them. I think I am going to try and find a vet to take him to in the morning. I think that I got this frog from a seller who just did not take very good care of them, because I have done everything I'm supposed to do. Enless its really just stressed out in which case should I even bother taking him out and getting him even more stressed...just don't know.


My mossy frog went about 5 weeks without food so I took him to the vet.
He started feeding properly about 3 weeks later.
They can go ages.
It isn't necessarily the seller's fault, but the travelling will have stressed him.
Don't touch him, leer at him or feed him.
Give it a week.


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> My mossy frog went about 5 weeks without food so I took him to the vet.
> He started feeding properly about 3 weeks later.
> They can go ages.
> It isn't necessarily the seller's fault, but the travelling will have stressed him.
> ...


 OK, will do. what about saline soaks for the abrasions, should I try or will this stress him also? the only other thing I was thinking I added some plants an things to his tank would this have set back his adjustment further?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

luvmytreefrog said:


> OK, will do. what about saline soaks for the abrasions, should I try or will this stress him also? the only other thing I was thinking I added some plants an things to his tank would this have set back his adjustment further?


It's a possibility. He really needs leaving alone completely.
What are the abrasions like and where did they come from?


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> It's a possibility. He really needs leaving alone completely.
> What are the abrasions like and where did they come from?


 I have no idea where they came from, I hadnt bothered with him until I was cleaning the tank, and thats when I noticed them so I'm really not sure on that. They are just like a round red brush burn kinda I dont know how else to explain it, both are small. I can only guess where they came from either the seller dry packing or from him sitting in one spot for to long, because he really doesnt move about much, maybe every couple of days he will go from his water bowl to a branch and so on.....
Also I put some mealworms in a dish last night, and they were still there this morning, so I took them out, now I put them back in tonight, do you think this is ok or should I avoid opening the tank at all, but when I took them out I also cleaned the water bowl so I kinda have to open it for that anyways....right???


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Is the frog sitting on the substrate all day as in the pics? If so that's where the sores on it's feet are coming from, it shouldn't be sat on constantly damp substrate it should be up perching on a branch during the day. Luckily you've spotted it while it's just affecting the feet, if left sat on damp substrate for too long these sores will also appear on the legs and stomach so best to do something about it now.
*What are your temperatures and humidity like now?*
Looking at your setup you could provide more climbing - get some branches, vines, plastic pipes, even stiff rope, in varying thickness - they can walk along and perch on branches as thin as 2 core electrical flex - quite something for such a big frog. Position them so it can choose how close or how far from the heat source it wants to perch.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds like great advice from Andrew (Pollywog) 

Does he have access to a nice high temp, high UVB basking spot? These chaps like it suprisingly warm 

Also, I'm not sure where everyone has heard of "saline baths" from? 
Stressed, injured or diseased frogs can be given supportive care by being bathed in Amphibian Ringers Solution, this is a very specific combination and concentration of ionic salts. 
I see people mention "saline baths" and if by this we mean "some tablesalt in some water" then infact you would be putting already compromised animals under additional stress.

Can anyone clarify where the idea came from? 

P.S: 


> **Amphibian Ringer's Solution
> *Amphibian Ringer's is made by thoroughly mixing the following in one liter of distilled/reverse osmosis or deionized water:
> Sodium chloride (NaCl) 6.6 grams
> Potassium chloride (KCl) 0.15 grams
> ...


Nabbed from a great article on "bloat" by Ed Kowalski found here;
Caudata Culture Articles: Bloat


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Can anyone clarify where the idea came from? [/url]


I've never heard of it being used to treat stressed animals before. I used it when one of my White's had a prolapse and it certainly seemed to help!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I think people are getting confused between a saline bath and a sugar water bath.

The sores on the feet should heal quite quickly by themselves once the frog is up away from the damp substrate.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

pollywog said:


> I think people are getting confused between a saline bath and a sugar water bath.
> 
> The sores on the feet should heal quite quickly by themselves once the frog is up away from the damp substrate.


What should you use for a prolapse?
I used salt and water (saline?)


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

ipreferaflan said:


> What should you use for a prolapse?
> I used salt and water (saline?)


I think for the purposes of prolapse treatment sugar or salt solutions are interchangeable, all you're looking for there is a concentrated solution which will draw fluids out of the protruding bits and bobs helping them to return to the body. We always use sugar soln. though.

But neither a sugar or saline solution bath would be of any benefit to amphibians with palm lesions etc


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

ipreferaflan said:


> What should you use for a prolapse?


I use sugar water for a prolapse. The only time I'd use a salt bath is for treating fungus in aquatic animals.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> But neither a sugar or saline solution bath would be of any benefit to amphibians with palm lesions etc


How come? Saline is a disinfectant and if it's used on prolapse without harm, will it not work to clean a wound or lesion?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a bit like saying because bleach is a disinfectant it ought to be good to go on a human wound  

A full saline bath is potentially dehydrating and stressful to a permeable skinned amphibian. If the saline does work as a good disinfectant, potentially you then knock out froggy's native skin bacteria and actually allow infection by opportunist environmental bacteria as the balance is upset.

When it comes to amphibians you're usually looking for the least invasive most delicate methods of support, giving a sickly looking frog an unspecified concentration bath in table salt solution you might do more harm than good and compromise the frog with additional stress 
Even fishkeepers use aquarium specific tonic/equilibrium salts to treat their fish.

In this case I think persuading him off the ground asap and getting him nice and warm is the key, for palm lesions you might choose to use F10 barrier cream or Flamizine cream, but you have to think carefully whether the need for antiseptic creams is greater than the stress or the abrasive effect of having them applied.


Cheers
Lotte***


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> It's a bit like saying because bleach is a disinfectant it ought to be good to go on a human wound
> 
> A full saline bath is potentially dehydrating and stressful to a permeable skinned amphibian. If the saline does work as a good disinfectant, potentially you then knock out froggy's native skin bacteria and actually allow infection by opportunist environmental bacteria as the balance is upset.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. 

P.S Don't tell my mum that, she adds bleach to her bath :/


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> P.S Don't tell my mum that, she adds bleach to her bath :/


You are joking right???

:O Eeeeep!  She must be made of steel

Fair do's though I have dishydrotic eczema on my right hand and dermatitis and eczema on my fingertips so I moisturise my hands with germolene (Chlorhexedene) as often as I can while at work, so I guess it's the same, bit heavy duty unless she has skin problems tho


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> You are joking right???
> 
> :O Eeeeep!


I wish.

I've tried to tell her.


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

pollywog said:


> Is the frog sitting on the substrate all day as in the pics? If so that's where the sores on it's feet are coming from, it shouldn't be sat on constantly damp substrate it should be up perching on a branch during the day. Luckily you've spotted it while it's just affecting the feet, if left sat on damp substrate for too long these sores will also appear on the legs and stomach so best to do something about it now.
> *What are your temperatures and humidity like now?*
> Looking at your setup you could provide more climbing - get some branches, vines, plastic pipes, even stiff rope, in varying thickness - they can walk along and perch on branches as thin as 2 core electrical flex - quite something for such a big frog. Position them so it can choose how close or how far from the heat source it wants to perch.


 No its not, thats what I was saying I added a vine, plants, a rope vine and a cave type thing. So thats what I figured may have set back his adjustment even further. But also he doesnt move about much like I said maybe every couple of days it will go from the water bowl to the branches, and so on.
The temp during the day is between 83 and 85 depending on the temp in the house. At night it goes down to about 75 and 78. The Humidy is only about 30%.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I've read they need the humidity around 40-60%.
30 seems low, but I don't really know for sure.


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> I've read they need the humidity around 40-60%.
> 30 seems low, but I don't really know for sure.


 I know I've been playing with it, trying to get it to go up, the only time it does tho is when I water the plants then it goes right back down....


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

This is what I was talking about when I said I added more stuff. Now lets see if this works for me......


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd lost track of this thread, how are it's feet now?

Your temperatures sound ok, your humidity could go up a bit.


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

pollywog said:


> I'd lost track of this thread, how are it's feet now?
> 
> Your temperatures sound ok, your humidity could go up a bit.


 I dont know about the feet, just because I really do not want to pick her up an look, but there was a red mark on her nose and that has healed so I'm hopeing the feet did as well, I will be cleaning the tank agian this weekend so I will check then. And yea Im working on the humdity thing, what do you recommend?


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

I was wondering if these frogs eat any type of small fish like guppies or something really small???? Also I was wondering about the sex of this frog, I am really thinking thats its a girl, but does anyone know how to tell for sure?


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

well my giant is still doing the same, so Im traveling a few hours away to a reptile show to either get som info or possibly get a mate for it Im thinking maybe thats what it need ti liven up, dont know what else to do!


----------



## alan_edinburgh (Feb 11, 2010)

i hope you get some good info when ur there:2thumb: i have read all of this thread and so far you have been given great info from some of the guys.

if it was me tho i really wouldnt get it a mate until you find out what is wrong with the one you have. last thing you want is 2 sick frogs instead of the one. you have to remember that frogs dont really do very much and when they do you very rarely see it coz its in the dark.

im not an expert but i would imagine it will be a case of trial and error. try to get all the humidty and temp to exactly what they should be and make sure the tank is in a place where it wont get distrurbed and try to not bother the frog as much as possible and keep maintenence to a bare minimum so not to disturb it.

as far as feeding is concenrened i would try to get the smallest crickets you can and start from there. it may be that the food you had given were just a bit to big for him and has just stressed him more and could maybe have even given him some of the abrassions on his body by biting him.

you probably already know all the stuff iv said but hope iv helped:2thumb:


----------



## luvmytreefrog (Jan 31, 2010)

alan_edinburgh said:


> i hope you get some good info when ur there:2thumb: i have read all of this thread and so far you have been given great info from some of the guys.
> 
> if it was me tho i really wouldnt get it a mate until you find out what is wrong with the one you have. last thing you want is 2 sick frogs instead of the one. you have to remember that frogs dont really do very much and when they do you very rarely see it coz its in the dark.
> 
> ...


Well turns out the show is next wkend so I will try an get sum info then, I do agree with you I should figure out whats wrong with this one first. On a positive note the last two nights its been up an about :2thumb: but still has not ate, but its lookin good I really think its just taken time to get used to things. And the only maintenence I've been doing is giving clean water when needed meaning days go by an it doesnt even use the water, and watering the plants. As far as the room is concerned its in my living room, is this not good? If not what room do you suggest, maybe a bedroom would be better? Never really thought about it before. I went an got small crickets today, I was giving the large ones, but the frog is pretty big, but I'll try anything at this point!

Thanks you did help!


----------

